# Zwergische Verzierungen als Tattoo



## El Homer (21. Juli 2010)

Moin Moin,

Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Tattoo machen zu lassen.
Es sollte klein und schlicht sein.
Mit schlicht meine ich Muster oder verzierungen von zB Zwergischen Waffen oder ihrer Architektur.

Meine Frage an euch, kann mir jemand eine Seite empfehlen die zB Vorlagen oder Bilder von dem hat was ich meine.
Oder Bücher...


Ja,
das wärs auch schon ^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (21. Juli 2010)

Wie wäre es mit einem umgedrehten Thors-Hammer?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem umgedrehten Thors-Hammer?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



du meinst mjölnir? wollt ich auch schon, und ein odinshorn auch... aber gibt leider zu viele idioten die dich gleich mit braunem abschaum verwechseln....


----------



## El Homer (21. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du meinst mjölnir? wollt ich auch schon, und ein odinshorn auch... aber gibt leider zu viele idioten die dich gleich mit braunem abschaum verwechseln....



ganz genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich fände auch andere Zeichen aus der nordischen Mythologie interessant


----------



## Thoor (21. Juli 2010)

El schrieb:


> ganz genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na ja dank paar vollidioten kannste nichtmalmehr ein symbol auf der haut tragen das jahrhunderte alt ist und eigentlich friede, stolz und ehre bedeutet...

schon traurig sowas......

wie wärs mit ner sonne? (nein keine schwarze sonne -.-) da gibts paar echt hübsche motive


----------



## El Homer (21. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> na ja dank paar vollidioten kannste nichtmalmehr ein symbol auf der haut tragen das jahrhunderte alt ist und eigentlich friede, stolz und ehre bedeutet...
> 
> schon traurig sowas......
> 
> wie wärs mit ner sonne? (nein keine schwarze sonne -.-) da gibts paar echt hübsche motive



hrmpf ja ^^ schwarze Sonne wäre nicht gut =D
Erm kannst du mir da auch mal quellen geben?
Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juli 2010)

http://www.superstickershop.com/catalog/images/godsmacksun.jpg

http://www.opwiki.de/images/thumb/Sonnen_Flagge.png/180px-Sonnen_Flagge.png

http://www.tattoovorlagen.net/images/inhalt/sonne.gif

:>


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2010)

hier mal ein paar vorlagen:
http://www.tattoo-bewertung.de/category/motive/keltisch


----------



## Reflox (21. Juli 2010)

wie wärs mit deinem Namen in "Zwergenschrift"? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jan Kurtsen (21. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> du meinst mjölnir? wollt ich auch schon, und ein odinshorn auch... aber gibt leider zu viele idioten die dich gleich mit braunem abschaum verwechseln....



Und das interessiert dich dann... warum genau?
Wenn es Idioten sind, warum sollte dich interessieren was sie denken?

Großes Kino.


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> wie wärs mit deinem Namen in "Zwergenschrift"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh nich schlecht...ist das von Tolkien?


----------



## Thoor (21. Juli 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Und das interessiert dich dann... warum genau?
> Wenn es Idioten sind, warum sollte dich interessieren was sie denken?
> 
> Großes Kino.



Weil 90% der Bevölkerung sich nicht damit beschäftigen und dich gleich als das outen, schon hart wenn du dann irgendwo im Supermarkt bist oder auf der Arbeit und du deswegen doof angepöpelt wirst...

Grosses Kino, aber das du provozieren will ist nichts neues.

@Zwergenschrift: Das sind nordische Runen, würd ich aus demselben Grund lassen...


----------



## Soladra (21. Juli 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Und das interessiert dich dann... warum genau?
> Wenn es Idioten sind, warum sollte dich interessieren was sie denken?
> 
> Großes Kino.



DAS IST NICHT LUSTIG!


Hmmm... Also ich finde ja Dier GErmanischen und Keltischen sachen sehr hübsch... aber bei Kelten isswsa ahlt so, dass die fast überall nen Keltenknoten drinhabben, und wenn du ein bischen dünner wirst, bist du gefailt, wiel man die linien nicht mehr sieht.


DAS IST NICHT LUSTIG!


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Zwergenschrift: Das sind nordische Runen, würd ich aus demselben Grund lassen...



Hm dachte die nordische Schrift ging anders... Aber was hat nordische Schrift mit DEM zutun?


----------



## Potpotom (22. Juli 2010)

Erschreckend was man alles mit dem braunen Gesocks in Verbindung bringt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe neulich jemanden gesehen mit einem Schriftzug der so ähnlich aussah wie die Zeichen dort oben - das sah gut aus. Was es bedeutete kann ich allerdings nicht sagen. *g


----------



## shadow24 (22. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> @Zwergenschrift: Das sind nordische Runen, würd ich aus demselben Grund lassen...




also nordische Runen sehen anders aus.hab gerade mal nach gegoogled und die haben zwar ne ähnlichkeit,aber ich denke die hat tolkien als vorlage genommen um seine zwergenschrift zu entwerfen...


----------



## Alion (22. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (22. Juli 2010)

ideenholung:

Klick mich - ich bin ein Link (Deviantart.com)


ansonsten: Wildcat.de

Oder auf diversen Seiten von Tätowierern.


----------



## Thoor (22. Juli 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist aber son nordischer Knoten oder?


----------



## Alion (23. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das ist aber son nordischer Knoten oder?



Ja ein Keltischer Knoten. Was er allerdings bedeutet weiss ich auch nicht genau.


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2010)

Alion schrieb:


> Ja ein Keltischer Knoten. Was er allerdings bedeutet weiss ich auch nicht genau.



Wenns ein keltischer ist... hat der Tätowierer oder der das wollte, keine Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein keltischer Knoten mit nordischer Schrift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (25. Juli 2010)

Ich habe da einen alten Anhänger, den ich vor 2 Jahren auf einem Mittelaltermarkt gekauft habe.
Weiß jemand ob die Form auch eine Bedeutung haben könnte?
Oder erinnert es vl an ein nordische Symbol?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Carcharoth (25. Juli 2010)

Wie wärs damit?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Triple_spiral


----------



## El Homer (25. Juli 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wie wärs damit?
> http://en.wikipedia....i/Triple_spiral



Hrm ne leider nicht. Aber gute Idee, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

